# Spring Cruise, postponed for now ,,, until May/June time



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyone up for a meet/cruise/meal around the beginning of March? 

Without giving a full route description: -

the cruise will cover roughly 140 to 150 miles on a mixture of roads. We will go through 3 different counties: Cheshire, Derbyshire and Staffordshire.

*Start* *will be at 11:30am at the Legh Arms*, London Road, Adlington, SK10 4NA
http://www.wheresbest.co.uk/venue/127174/The-Legh-Arms/

We will leave the Legh Arms at 12 noon, prompt. From there we'll head into the Pennines, going past Shrigley Hall (the "birth place" of A3DFU), Rainow, Macclesfield Forrest, touching the A54 (don't know for how long yet), then going across the A53 into Longnor and straight on to Hartington, where there will be time to stretch your legs or visit one of my favorite pubs, the Devenshire Arms
http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub4074.php

Leaving Hartington around 2pm'ish we'll have a reasonably short drive over to Carsington Water, crossing the A515, staying on smaller but excellent roads.
http://www.carsingtonwater.com/
Carsington Water is a good opportunity for a photo shoot, but you will need to pay for car parking (£1 of memory)

We will leave Carsington Water at roughly 3pm to drive in a north-westerly direction, eventually winding up near Buxton; sorry to be vague here - it's for a good reason :roll: (you may guess that somewhere along those roads is one of my favourite ones in the Pennines) from where we'll only have a few minutes drive to *our final destination, the Monsal Head Hotel, Great Longstone, DE45 1NL* for some excellent food and drink
http://www.monsalhead.com/

The Monsal Head will want to now exact numbers for the meal and it is also advisable if we pre-book our food else we may be waiting for ages. They are happy for me to hand out menues to you in the morning and phone orders through from our last stop at Carsington Water.

For those of you coming from further a field or wanting to make a weekend of it, there is excellent accommodation near start and finish 8)

*Cruise&Meal*
A3DFU = Dani +1
mark550455 = Mark +1
John-H = John
les = Les??
stevecollier = Steve +1

*Cruise only for now*
Mark Davis = Mark
Mosschops = Jonathan&Emma
YELLOW = Andy&Beth
TTCool = Joe&Judy
bigsyd = Syd&Linda
asdaman = 
roddy = Rod
TrevTT = Trev


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

As long as it's not the first weekend (6th and 7th) - just booked a trip over to Istanbul to see a mate. Any other time - shifts dependant - and I'll be game. Where do you fancy going?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could be Dani all down to where and when


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> As long as it's not the first weekend (6th and 7th) - just booked a trip over to Istanbul to see a mate. Any other time - shifts dependant - and I'll be game. Where do you fancy going?


Nice one Mark 

Time wise I'm out 3rd and 4th weekend in March (20th/21st and 27th/28th) so we may be looking at 13th/14th March or even early April?
As for route: my idea is along the lines of:
meet at the Legh Arms, Adlington on the A523, 5 miles north of Macclesfield
http://www.pub-explorer.com/cheshire/pu ... ington.htm

Then head off into the Pennines towards Longnor, Hartington, possibly over to Carsington Water, back via my "secret" road (won't mention where it is but it is an excellent driving road 8)

Finish with a meal at the Beehive Inn in Combs
http://www.thebeehiveinn.co.uk/The%20Pub.htm or here

http://www.thebeehiveinn.co.uk/



YELLOW_TT said:


> Could be Dani all down to where and when


Super, Andy [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Dani

I could be up for one of your secret drives :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Where is Longnor?

Joe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

could be up for this Danni, depending on shifts.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I could be up for one of your secret drives :wink:
> 
> Joe


Sounds cool Joe (pardon the pun) :wink:

Here is a link to Longnor, which is situated in the triangle between the A515, the A53 and the A52
http://www.derbyshire-peakdistrict.co.uk/longnor.htm

And this is a link to Hartington
http://www.cressbrook.co.uk/towns/hartington.php

The pub in picture 6 is called the Devonshire Arms and serves excellent food and drink (one of my favourites)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> could be up for this Dani, depending on shifts.
> Steve


ExcellenTT Steve 

I shall add potential interests to the first page soon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds good. If it's 13/14th March then I'll need to book a day off work, which shouldn't be a problem, but I'll need to do that sooner rather than later. If we can settle on a date fairly quickly then I'd be most grateful.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> Sounds good. If it's 13/14th March then I'll need to book a day off work, which shouldn't be a problem, but I'll need to do that sooner rather than later. If we can settle on a date fairly quickly then I'd be most grateful.


What's the thought, all? Are you happy with either day: 13th or 14th of March?
Or would you prefer to wait until after Easter i.e. 10th/11th April?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Interested in this, don't mind what date.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Interested in this, don't mind what date.


Brilliant Jeff 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be up for this as well.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I should be up for this as well.


Sounds very good to me Les 

Any preference re dates?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I should be up for this as well.
> ...


Not really Dani just whenever


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

13th would be good for us dani


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

13th is ok for me as well Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So do we go for Saturday, 13th March then? Is everyone happy with that date?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> So do we go for Saturday, 13th March then? Is everyone happy with that date?


 Cant please all of the people all of the time Dani so IMO and IME just declare it and run with it. :wink: You have given plenty of notice at least.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So do we go for Saturday, 13th March then? Is everyone happy with that date?
> ...


I know what you're saying Les and I am happy to do this but I'm still waiting for Steve (TT Law) and Jonathan (mosschops) to have their say :roll:

I *will* make a decission at the weekend though whether they post or not


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all April would be good for me but it is the wife birthday on the 8th so probably not be able to do 10th or 11th sorry Dani.
If i can't make it that my bad luck you guys have a good time and i will see if i can slot in with your plans. 

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As days are still flexible, perhaps 17th or 18th of April? Gives all of us plenty of time to sort a free day?


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dani, Up for this, confirm once we have a consensus on the date, hopefully will be free.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mark550455 said:


> Dani, Up for this, confirm once we have a consensus on the date, hopefully will be free.


Right. Hands up for:

13th March (Saturday) or

18th April (Sunday)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

18th April (Sunday) 8)

DAZ


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

13th 4 me dani 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

13th


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Saturday for us.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Any more votes? Looks like Saturday, 13th March so far?


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

13th for me Dani, sooner the better, need a group blast. Use it as a rehearsal for the 17th Apr :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK, 13th of March it is then 

Details to follow in due course 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Not a bad day to have a cruise, as I'll be celebrating my birthday that day too! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Not a bad day to have a cruise, as I'll be celebrating my birthday that day too! 8)


Why don't you come up and celebrate with us, Naresh


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU,, are you organising this one,,, i may be interested tho would appreciate if you can do me a wee route thingy so that i can work out the miles / time etc , do you have any idea of them yourself,,???   ta,, Rod


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> A3DFU,, are you organising this one,,, i may be interested tho would appreciate if you can do me a wee route thingy so that i can work out the miles / time etc , do you have any idea of them yourself,,???   ta,, Rod


I will do Rod  And, yes, I am organising.

Just give me a few days as I'm currently building a website for my son, but I shall get my brain into gear re cruise pretty soon 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU,, are you organising this one,,, i may be interested tho would appreciate if you can do me a wee route thingy so that i can work out the miles / time etc , do you have any idea of them yourself,,???   ta,, Rod
> ...


ta mooch lass..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Welcome, Rod 8)


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Dani,

just seen this! Count me in please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> Hey Dani,
> 
> just seen this! Count me in please


Yodah!!!!! Where have you been hiding all this time then? It'll be great to see you again :-*


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

It will be indeed, Dani :-*

I'll tell you all about my where abouts when I'll see you. Generally speaking, I had a sh1t time lately


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> Generally speaking, I had a sh1t time lately


Sorry to hear this! Well, the beer's on me then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Sounds good to me too


You buying Yodah a beer too? Cool 8)


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me too
> ...


Well thank you Dani and John! That's real kind of you two


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Dani, thaks for the Pm re this thread, I might be interested depenidng on date realy, we are away untill Fiday March 12th. and im away Friday 23rd April for the weekend to, but inbetween this so far we are free. might bring the family on this one also. We know the leigh Arms, have eaten there a few times, but not since they closed the childrens area :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Trev,

the date is now fixed for Saturday, 13th March, and I hope you can make it 

I know the Legh Arms have undergone many changes in the last 5 years. It's still ok to meet there in the morning and for a coffee. But I wouldn't want to eat there any more; that's why we'll finish at the Bee Hive, Combs.



Yodah said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


You're welcome. See you soon 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Dani

Have you any more details regarding this cruise?

Cheers

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Have you any more details regarding this cruise?
> 
> ...


I will have by the end of this week Joe 8)


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Dani

Thanks for the invite, pencil me in 

My first cruise :lol: Looking forward to it already...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ady. said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Thanks for the invite, pencil me in
> 
> My first cruise :lol: Looking forward to it already...


Nice one Ady. I know you will not be disappointed 

All, I'll be posting more details in the next couple of days. I also need to know who wants a meal at the end as I must let the Bee Hive know sooner rather than later [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Dani,

Yes to the meal (Me + 1).

Cheers

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mark550455 said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Yes to the meal (Me + 1).
> 
> ...


Brilliant Mark [smiley=smash.gif]

I'll *update on page 1* in a moment


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Put me down for a meal please Dani 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't wait  Hopefully I'll have sorted my rear suspension by then :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> Put me down for a meal please Dani 8)


Excellent Yodah. I've just put you down [smiley=rifle.gif] :wink: :lol:



John-H said:


> Can't wait  Hopefully I'll have sorted my rear suspension by then :roll:


Does that mean you'll be eating at the Monsal Head?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for a meal please Dani 8)
> ...


What a silly question :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Meal for me Dani just one for now not sure if Sue can make it yet.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Meal for me Dani just one for now not sure if Sue can make it yet.


OK. You're added to the meals' list Les


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

meal plus 1 for food please.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> meal plus 1 for food please.
> Steve


Great Steve. I've added you to the munchies' list


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry can't make it now, going to Ultimate Dubs.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries, Jeff. Enjoy


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

sorry Dani,

I've just heard that I need to babysit over the whole weekend :? I hope I'll make it next time round and that all of you enjoy the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Sammie; I was looking fw to seeing you again 

*All, please can the "cruise only for now - ers" let me know if you're coming for sure as I don't think we have enough definite cars.
Perhaps we should wait until later in the year?*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dani, I may have to pull out of this as well as the garage ( who are doing my bodywork repairs) say they maybe able to bring my car in to have the damaged I did to it brought in a few days sooner. That being the case I won't have my car for this :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Dani, I may have to pull out of this as well as the garage ( who are doing my bodywork repairs) say they maybe able to bring my car in to have the damaged I did to it brought in a few days sooner. That being the case I won't have my car for this :?


I hope you get your car sorted, Les [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But all being equal, I now think it may be a good idea to wait until more peeps can commit 100% :? 
I'll make a decission at the weekend ,,,,


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Dani, I may have to pull out of this as well as the garage ( who are doing my bodywork repairs) say they maybe able to bring my car in to have the damaged I did to it brought in a few days sooner. That being the case I won't have my car for this :?
> ...


Come on Les spill, whats happened?
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Beans have been spilled on a thread on here mate inc pic's


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Beans have been spilled on a thread on here mate inc pic's


Go on, where's the thread then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Beans have been spilled on a thread on here mate inc pic's
> ...


On the Mk1 forum I posted a few days back


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Do I have to do everything for you guys Sheeeeshhhhhhhh and even rub salt in my own wounds [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165796


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Do I have to do everything for you guys Sheeeeshhhhhhhh and even rub salt in my own wounds [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165796


Thank you Les :-*

It's just old age on my part that I didn't dig for the thread :roll: :wink:


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dani,

Still up for it, however if you decide to cancel until later in the year, that's fine.

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mark550455 said:


> Dani,
> 
> Still up for it, however if you decide to cancel until later in the year, that's fine.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark,

lets see what happens ,,,,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right folks, after another cancellation today and unless there is now a flood of: -
*yes, I'm definitely coming*
I think it is better to postpone the cruise until May/June time when, hopefully, more of you can commit. Please watch the thread which will be updated nearer the time.

The route and format will remain and you can already find all details you need to know on the first page


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Right folks, after another cancellation today and unless there is now a flood of: -
> *yes, I'm definitely coming*
> I think it is better to postpone the cruise until May/June time when, hopefully, more of you can commit. Please watch the thread which will be updated nearer the time.
> 
> The route and format will remain and you can already find all details you need to know on the first page


Hi Dani,
Shame about that but with the likelihood of my car having the body work done then I thought it best to pull out and be on the safe side. I hate letting people down but its for the best as my body work repair will have to come first and they want it for 4 or 5 days. Just a note to request you check out other events to make sure your rearranged one does not clash with others which I think you will try your best anyway. Thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Hi Dani,
> Shame about that but with the likelihood of my car having the body work done then I thought it best to pull out and be on the safe side. I hate letting people down but its for the best as my body work repair will have to come first and they want it for 4 or 5 days.


No worries, Les.

Sometimes our life have different agendas to the ones we want to have - I just hope you're will be as new soon!! 


les said:


> Just a note to request you check out other events to make sure your rearranged one does not clash with others which I think you will try your best anyway. Thanks.


Phew, I'm so glad you're alerting me to this else I'd never thought of it on my own :twisted: :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Right folks, after another cancellation today and unless there is now a flood of: -
> *yes, I'm definitely coming*
> I think it is better to postpone the cruise until May/June time when, hopefully, more of you can commit. Please watch the thread which will be updated nearer the time.
> 
> The route and format will remain and you can already find all details you need to know on the first page


  Sorry its not worked out for you guy this time but at least for me its a good think as i will probaly make the next one now.  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DAZTTC said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Right folks, after another cancellation today and unless there is now a flood of: -
> ...


There are always 2 sides to a coin, aren't there Daz? So I'm counting on you showing up when it will finally happen


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually most coins have three sides :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You count the "rim" as a side? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Think of a round biscuit tin - is the rim not the side? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

biscuits, hey? Not much of a coin [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How many sides has a 50p got? You wouldn't say it had two sides and seven rims :wink:


----------

